# Italian or Chinese leather?



## Gadfly (31 Jul 2009)

Hi,

I recently bought a 3,1,1 leather suite which set me back 2000 euro. Long story short: I got a friend - in the trade 38 years - who told me my suite was Chinese leather and not Italian as I was told in the store. What are my rights? 

Thanks.


----------



## MandaC (1 Aug 2009)

A lot of the so called Italian leather suites are chinese leather.   2,000 is actually relatively cheap for a suite depending, of course, on the quality, top grade italian leather would cost considerably more.

My leather suite bought from Reids was actually manufactured in China. I think it has an italian sounding name.  


Almost 3 years later it looks brand new.

Are you happy with the overall quality of the suite, or is it just the misleading information you have a problem with?


----------



## Gadfly (2 Aug 2009)

Thanks for response. No. I am not happy with suite really. But I'm also bothered about it being Chinese leather and not Italian as I was told. Another problem is I can feel the frame of the armchair when resting my arms. The padding feels light. I'm also hearing a creaking noise from underneath the armchair that sounds like the springs. I can feel the frame of the seat if I sit forward. I think as well the suite is made out of bonded leather. I read on-line that this kind of leather is basically scrap pieces stitched together. Can I get a refund? I have it less than a month.


----------



## Ancutza (3 Aug 2009)

Most of the leather in chinese sofas (in fact in Italian sofas too) originates in places like Ethiopia, Somalia etc.


----------



## suemoo1 (4 Aug 2009)

i bought a leather suite last year and its still fine but underneath when putting the feet on it, it had made in china and a land of leather sticker on it and i bought it in harvey normans!!


----------



## Gadfly (17 Aug 2009)

*Update*: I confronted the salesman about the suite being made of Chinese leather and he didn't deny it. I told him I wanted a full refund. He said he'd get the manager to ring me and that was over a week ago. 

There was no labelling on the suite to indicated whether it was Italian or not. That should have aroused my suspicion.

Thanks for all comments so far.


----------



## MandaC (17 Aug 2009)

I wonder if there is some get out clause on this one.  As Ancutzza says and as far as I know my my days in the furniture trade, most of the italian leather does not originate in Italy.

Could this be on a par with Irish smoked salmon vs. smoked irish salmon argument, ie if the leather is treated in any way in italy then it can pass off as italian leather.

Interesting


----------



## Gadfly (18 Aug 2009)

Thanks Manda,

Not only is the suite not Italian (allegedly) , but it's uncomfortable to sit on. I can feel the actual frame as I sit down or lean on the arm rests - as you do watching TV. 

I paid 2K for this suite and it feels about 500 euro worth 

A friend told me you can return an item within 28 days if you are unhappy and get a full refund. I don't see any evidence of that on-line.

I feel I've been conned! I am considering the SCC at that moment.


----------



## JoeRoberts (18 Aug 2009)

Did you not sit on it in the shop and notice the frame there ? That is why furniture shops go to the expensive of having a big showroom where people try before they buy. A range of furniture is offered in different price brackets which obviously reflects the quality. The customer makes the decision and must live with it. Go back and sit in the shop demo model for 10 mins and see if it is different than the one you got delivered.

No matter what you buy in life, it is unlikely that all the components/workmanship is of a single country origin.
Did they specifically advertising it as completely manufactured in Italy from all Italian components.
What if the frame is not Italian or the springs ?

You need to decide what the real issue is - you tried out a sofa in the shop and now it doesn't feel as comfortable as you thought it was in the shop. Who should bear this cost ?

Is it an old fashioned concept of "Chinese manufactured goods" involved? 

You can be guaranteed that when you sit on it and watch/listen to your dvd player/tv/home cinema that many of the components in this equipment are made in China, even though the end product has a nice label like Sony etc.

The problem is that there are no fancy brand names on sofas to make up for any inadequacies.


----------



## Gadfly (20 Aug 2009)

JoeRoberts said:


> Did you not sit on it in the shop and notice the frame there ?



I did, but the family was with me. We just sat on it briefly. I don't often make big purchases like this. 

_Did they specifically advertising it as completely manufactured in Italy from all Italian components?_

Not really. He just said the suite was real Italian leather. That's what is important I thought.

Thanks anyway. I appreciate you being 'devil advocate'.

I rang the shop yesterday and I'm waiting on a call from the general manager.


----------



## mcaul (23 Aug 2009)

Gadfly said:


> A friend told me you can return an item within 28 days if you are unhappy and get a full refund.


 
Be careful trying this statement - it is *100% untrue* and can then cause flared tempers in a store and no one will win. Some stores such as department stores will offer this as an ADDED consumer benefit but it is not a legal requirement of any retailer whatsoever.

Your best way for this is to outline in writing all the faults with the piece of furniture and how in your opinion it is not suitable for the purpose. e.g. settee should be comfortable and yours is not. Also if you can find evidence that it was sold as an italian made product rather than italian style then you also have a case.

A letter from your friend in the business givng hiss opinion on the quality and faults would also help.


If I am guessing the furniture  store you bought it in, then they are sneaky with their small print. 


Overall, I doubt if you will get a refund, you may be offered a voucher as a gesture of goodwill or they may simply tell you that there's nothing wrong with the item.


----------



## Gadfly (23 Aug 2009)

mcaul said:


> A letter from your friend in the business givng hiss opinion on the quality and faults would also help.



Thanks. He doesn't want to be identified as he is in the same trade. I gave him my word that I wouldn't give his name.

I called in today and told them the manager still hadn't contact me.

I'm considering the Small Claims Court if all else fails.


----------

